# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Программа для смены IP?

## Remark

Здравствуйте , подскажите пожалуйста хорошую программу для смены IP, и где её можно скачать. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

MS Windows, linux, unix, и т.д.

ЗЫ: Толком скажите сначала, что хотите получить и какой именно адрес собрались менять. Если у Вас подключение к интернету с динамическим адресом, то он и так меняется при каждом подключении. Если собрались менять свой IP адрес в локалке - не совсем ясно, зачем ?

----------


## MOCT

> ЗЫ: Толком скажите сначала, что хотите получить и какой именно адрес собрались менять. Если у Вас подключение к интернету с динамическим адресом, то он и так меняется при каждом подключении. Если собрались менять свой IP адрес в локалке - не совсем ясно, зачем ?


ну мы-то конечно поняли, что человек анонимности захотел. прокси-программу ищет.

p.s. давайте лучше обсудим мифы и реальность подмены MAC-адресов...

----------


## Alexey P.

Вот пусть сначала разберется, чего хочет. Или внятно сформулирует свое желание.

 А с macaddr - никаких проблем, меняются как перчатки  :Smiley: .
К примеру, в линуксе достаточно прописать в конфиге интерфейса:
IPADDR=192.168.2.12
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
MACADDR=00:30:51:01:ED:20
 затем опустить и снова поднять этот интерфейс - всё, мак новый.
На пару с требуемым айпишником.
 В винде NT - примерно также, только где-то в реестре, лениво сейчас искать.

----------


## Remark

Стоит винда XP. Соединяюсь через ADSL (стрим) так что IP постоянный.

----------


## pig

Таки шо же вы хотите?

----------


## MedvedD

То ли анонимный прокси, то ли чтобы провайдер не считал деньги, то ли непонятное что-то...

----------


## Exxx

Может что-нибудь вроде этого ?

----------


## MOCT

> То ли анонимный прокси, то ли чтобы провайдер не считал деньги, то ли непонятное что-то...


например, выдавать себя за другого абонента для того, чтобы работать в сети за чужой счет.

----------


## Remark

например, выдавать себя за другого абонента для того, чтобы работать в сети за чужой счет.




Нет, для более лучшей защиты.

----------


## pig

Для более лучшей защиты - файрвол в режиме невидимости.

----------


## -=STRaNicK=-

Блин мне тоже надо такую программу ))) Чтоб из чата не кидали когда банят ))) Ото менять ip неохота вручную))

----------


## anton_dr

А вы не гадьте в чатах, и все у вас будет хорошо.

----------


## orvman

5 баллов. Упалпацтол.
P.S. ... и расбил сибе голаву.

----------


## Вввася

есть программа по которой я могу звонить бесплатно по той стране в которой я щас нахожусь, а нахожусь я в америке, можно ли сделать как нибудь так чтобы IP свой поменять на русский и чтобы мне можно было говорить по России бесплатно? Или так нельзя сделать???

----------


## orvman

А какая разница какой у Вас IP будет? Вы ведь сначала пользуетесь услугами телефонной компании, правильно?

----------


## Ego1st

> есть программа по которой я могу звонить бесплатно по той стране в которой я щас нахожусь, а нахожусь я в америке, можно ли сделать как нибудь так чтобы IP свой поменять на русский и чтобы мне можно было говорить по России бесплатно? Или так нельзя сделать???


есть такая программа называется провайдер..-))

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> есть такая программа называется провайдер..-))


Ага и есть такая прога с названием админ провайдера... который за самовольную смену IP и MAC  по головке не погладят

----------


## Ego1st

> Ага и есть такая прога с названием админ провайдера... который за самовольную смену IP и MAC  по головке не погладят


да ну нафиг, у нас половина сетки постоянно маки меняет=))

----------


## MOCT

> да ну нафиг, у нас половина сетки постоянно маки меняет=))


"сядем усе!" (с) Бриллиантовя рука

----------


## aintrust

> да ну нафиг, у нас половина сетки постоянно маки меняет=))


Прикольно!  :Wink:  

А у "нас" - это где, если не секрет? И для чего это делается? И как к этому относится ваш системный (сетевой) администратор?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

> Прикольно!  
> 
> А у "нас" - это где, если не секрет? И для чего это делается? И как к этому относится ваш системный (сетевой) администратор?


Это www.starlink.ru, для того что бы сидеть в самой сетке на халяву, видемо плохо но ничего немогут сделать или нехотят =))

----------


## Ego1st

> "сядем усе!" (с) Бриллиантовя рука


Обязательно только чуть попозже=))

----------


## MOCT

> Обязательно только чуть попозже=))


"раньше сядем - раньше выйдем!" (с) Джентельмены удачи

----------


## Ego1st

> "раньше сядем - раньше выйдем!" (с) Джентельмены удачи


на самом деле, ко мне это не относиться я это ерундой не страдаю, незачем=))

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> да ну нафиг, у нас половина сетки постоянно маки меняет=))


Рекомендую на шлюзе поменять :Wink:   а потом поделитесь впечатлениями  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

> Рекомендую на шлюзе поменять  а потом поделитесь впечатлениями


Только один вопрос, а зачем мне это?

----------


## Shadow[13]

> Это www.starlink.ru, для того что бы сидеть в самой сетке на халяву, видемо плохо но ничего немогут сделать или нехотят =))


хм... односетянин... забавно... где я тока старлинковцев не встречал...
недавно одного видел в IRC на канале где в основном народ и города "Ухта" сидит, ну чел собсветнно тоже там был он к кому-то знакомому кажется туда ездил, ну и на канал попал видимо потому что это знакомый сидел на канале... а я там постоянный посетитель(ну и модер немного) того канала...

Да, кстати, я помню когда-то давно был в сетке sviblovo on-line... ну я тогда в сети ещё новичёк был поэтому активно страдал всякими разными штуками типа сканеров безопастности, снифферов, троянов... чисто интересно было...
как-то ковырял Cain&Abel(оно по его словам юзает ARP Poison Routing(APR), на ихнем сайте(www.oxid.it) даже флэшка есть объясняющая работу этой байды) в общем решил я сервера сети проснифферить... и только через пару дней до меня дошло что у меня ип и мак постоянно меняется на ипы и маки серверов и обратно и на серверах эти "глюки" походу сразу в логи записываются... в общем было крайне забавно... но походу этого никто не заметил =)... так вообще весело... у меня за пол часа была куча паролей от асек и фтпшников в нете, причём 2 или три были от логинов типа admin/root фтп каких-то сайтов =) ну ещё куча паролей от мыл и ещё что-то... я на это так и забил в результате ибо неинтересно было... хотя штука весёлая =)... с ВПН данная штука стала проблематичнее правда =)

----------


## marik111

Меня забанили по IP в игре за мат ..... можно как нить хакнуть IP чтоб дальше играть?

----------


## anton_dr

Извиниться, и попроситься обратно. И матом не ругаться больше.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Меня забанили по IP в игре за мат ..... можно как нить хакнуть IP чтоб дальше играть?


Использовать сайт-анонимайзер.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Извиниться, и попроситься обратно. И матом не ругаться больше.


Самый идеальный вариант!

----------


## SuperBrat

> Использовать сайт-анонимайзер.


Анонимайзеры имеют противопоказания, которые сведут удовольствие от игры на нет.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Анонимайзеры имеют противопоказания, которые сведут удовольствие от игры на нет.


Смотря какие сайты.

----------


## maXmo

хакнуть ип можно сменив прова  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

На сайтах чаще всего банят по нику, а не по ip. Совет *anton_dr* самый мудрый.

----------


## unregged111

чтобы можно было выбрать страну где я хочу ИП ,например Россия,сам нахожусь в ближнем зарубежье,есть желание скачать варганное пение а там только рос.трафик  
заранее спасибо

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> чтобы можно было выбрать страну где я хочу ИП ,например Россия,сам нахожусь в ближнем зарубежье,есть желание скачать варганное пение а там только рос.трафик  
> заранее спасибо


варган это такой музыкальный инструмент... играя на котором петь никак нельзя (так как держут его в зубах и контролируют звук при помощи языка и щёк)
Не разочаруйтесь, скачав  :Wink: 

а так... скиньте мне в личку ссылку... скачаю и выложу на какой-нить бесплатный файл-хостинг... Заодно сама послушаю))

----------


## Metal

Как сделать чтобы IP постоянно менялся? Хочу с Rapidshare бесплатно скачивать..

----------


## drongo

Metal,Когда динамический IP, очень просто  :Smiley: Oтключением от интернета и последующим переподключением.Если провайдер даёт только постоянный IP,то никак. Google тебе поможет  :Wink:

----------


## Robin777

Есть сайты, которые легко определяют ай пи пользователя Стрима, даже когда он перезагрузил модем или отсоединился/подсоединился. Один из них - www.metacafe.com Можно как нибудь их перехитрить?
Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Есть сайты, которые легко определяют ай пи пользователя Стрима, даже когда он перезагрузил модем или отсоединился/подсоединился. Один из них - www.metacafe.com Можно как нибудь их перехитрить?
> Заранее благодарю за ответ.


Достаточно много в инете анонимных прокси серверов вот один из них например www.anonymizer.ru а вообще их великое множество...

----------


## rdog

http://www.torproject.org/

----------


## Catkin

Провайдер выдает динамические адреса, но из разных подсетей, когда как повезет. Можно ли как то запрашивать себе адрес только из конкретной подсети? Или сменить уже выданный динамический адрес одной подсети на динамический из другой?  Подключение АДСЛ  через роутер устанавливает сессию сам.
ЗЫ. Включение-выключение роутера не катит, не наш метод  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Catkin,Можно попробовать записать действия  в макро ( то есть отключение , подождать минутку и опять подключиться.)  IP  или попадётся новый или тот же самый .Вот программа, которая может помочь :http://spacetornado.com/DoItAgain/
Про контроль  за  полученным  IP-  такого не знаю , разве что есть знакомый в тех-поддержке провайдера  :Wink:

----------


## Catkin

drongo, перегрузить роутер могу через телнет или через вебинтерфейс, это не проблема. Хотелось бы иметь возможность выбора адреса или хотя бы подсети.



> Предложение DHCP
> Получив сообщение от клиента, сервер определяет требуемую конфигурацию клиента в соответствии с указанными сетевым администратором настройками. Сервер отправляет ему ответ (DHCPOFFER), в котором предлагает конфигурацию. Предлагаемый клиенту IP-адрес указывается в поле yiaddr. Прочие параметры (такие, как адреса маршрутизаторов и DNS-серверов) указываются в виде опций в соответствующем поле.
> Это сообщение DHCP-сервер рассылает широковещательно. Клиент может получить несколько различных предложений DHCP от разных серверов; из них он должен выбрать то, которое его «устраивает».


источник цитаты
Значит выбирать все таки можно. Вопрос, как это сделать?

----------


## pig

Это вопрос к разработчикам вашего роутера.

----------


## copsmith

У меня с динамическим IP и vpn - никак поменять не получается

----------


## serg000015

Чегото я совсем не понял насколько я знаю мак вшит в чип на сететвой карте или интегрированной изменить программно......... этого нельзя, если не прошить его спец программами и как факт на старых сетевых картах были сменные чипы, а на новых они все в паены и не совсеми удовалась это проделать ( но ради баловства мы это делали типа блатной ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff), мак это как отпечаток пальца его можно свести только выжиганием, и при обращении железо к железу умные ProCurve i Cisco не обращаясь к программам, а напрямую к железу определяют его мак, даже если последний не настроен для работы в сети а лиш подключен физически к сети и Ip стоит левый не из этой сети они сразу фиксируют их.
по xDSL подключения если Ip динамический то обычно делают группу адресов и определить пользователя в этой группе проблематично но возможно, если подключение PPPoE то ip присваевается практически как статика и даже если на нем сделать "повешать" proxy ну какой хочеш вешай себе Ip серавно на ружу задницу покажет с тем который был выдан или присвоет провайдером, но не забывайте про мак на модеме через который вы подключаетесь, да кстате при подключении модема через провайдера или в локалке админ обычно дает доступ и превязывает мак и Ip к порту, если на порту произошли изменения одного из параметров все фиксируется для разбора палетов и блокируется выход в нет. ну там еще и логин users задествован :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pig

На большинстве standalone устройств MAC элементарно перепрошивается (через их интерфейс управления). На большинстве сетевых карт также перепрошивается или подменяется программно драйверами карты.

----------


## Alexey P.

и если бы уважаемый serg000015 прочитал этот тред с начала, он бы даже увидел, как именно  :Smiley:

----------


## MaKTPaXeP

есть кто-то на форуме???

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

кстати создатели єтого сайта - воры...украли всё из форума R-SP.!

----------


## pig

А может, наоборот? Кто такой R-SP?

----------


## Белый Сокол

> кстати создатели єтого сайта - воры...украли всё из форума R-SP?


Ухахаха! Под столом! А вы чего тогда у дяди Билла Виндовс украли?  :Cheesy: 

По теме: смену IP осуществим руками, а подмену - спец. программами. Юзаем Гугль  :Smiley:

----------


## Stewie

Обратная тема: мне нужно свои динамические IP транслировать в статический. Подскажите прогу плз.

----------


## ananas

> динамические IP транслировать в статический


"ни единого разрыва" и динамический станет почти статическим :)

----------


## seevbon

> Клиент может получить несколько различных предложений DHCP от разных серверов; из них он должен выбрать то, которое его «устраивает».


Клиента устраивает первое, самое быстрое DHСP-предложение.
А если предложения идут через DHСP-агента от DHCP-серверов разных подсетей, то их можно фильтровать по айпи отправивших их DHCP-серверов?

----------


## leeroy

у меня игровой аккаунт приве3ался к моему айпи (но у мну динамо ай пи) .когда ай

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

у меня игровой аккаунт приве3ался к моему айпи (но у мну динамо ай пи) .когда ай пи поминялся я несмог 3айти под персонажа пишет типо " Вы неможете 3айти под этот аккаунт , так как этот аккаунт привя3ан к другому ай пи" я искал дохрена ра3ных прог по смене айпи но нисог ни4его 3делать. Я 3наю свой старый айпи ,но как к нему подкулю4иться не3наю . пли3 помогите какойнебуть прогой легкой в применении&nbsp; штобы я мог 3айти под старый ай пи и снять привя3внность к акку.<br>

----------


## pig

Обращайтесь в техподдержку провайдера. Или в техподдержку игры, так даже правильнее.

----------


## lolololo

> Блин мне тоже надо такую программу ))) Чтоб из чата не кидали когда банят ))) Ото менять ip неохота вручную))


 А как поменять ip  вручную ?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Смена IP в ручную осуществляется в настройках вашего браузера в настройках где указываются прокси.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

